# starting a FOWLR tank



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

hello all i have found this tank but it is freshwater tank i would like to know wat i would have to do to it to turn it into a FOWLR tank
thanks in advance

here is the link for the tank 
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/juwel-rekord-aquarium-p-557.html


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I see this tank serves you no purpose. There is nothing here that applies to a marine aquarium, other than the actual aquarium itself. Do you already own the tank? Give us some background information here and we can get you in the right direction. What size tank are you looking for? How much floor space do you have?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

well i want to start a FOWLR tank as you already know. but i cant find a tank that is big enough to house the fish i like but the ones that i have found are alot of money which i dont have as i am only 14.so if you have any advice or places to try for tanks in the uk.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Seriously, give some details. What fish do you like? How much space do you have available?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

ahh sorry mate . urm i like yellow damselfish,blue velvet damselfish,three stripe damselfish,yellow tail damselfish,bicolor blenny,kauderns cardinalfish,chalk bass,most clownfish,bicolor angelfish,yellownose goby, firefish,caribbean blue tang, chromis.
as for space i have a games room which is rater large. but only worry would be is that it may be too cold.
and on a tank i would be willing to pay up to £200.
hope this helps you more


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most of the fish you mention are smaller in size, so most any tank size would be sufficient. The larger the tank, the more you could hold, but almost all of these fish would be comfortable in a tank as small as 29 gallons. The only exception is the Caribbean Blue Tang, which is off limits for you. They just get to large for a smaller project like this, really needing a couple hundred gallons.

Lest say you decide on a 38 gallon tank. In a tank of this size you could keep a pair of Kaudern Cardinalfish, an Ocellaris Clownfish, a Goby, and a Jawfish. This is just an example of what would work for you. The filtration should consist of live rock, aragonite sand, and a protein skimmer. Not sure what deals or prices you will find in your area, but this should get you started. Also, you can order a lot of the equipment and supplies online. I personally use Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place and Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for all your help...but i have afew more questions to ask.
1 what do you think i could keep in this tank.
Betta Lifespace Nano Reef Aquarium :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.

2 what would i have to do to turn it into a reef tank


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks like a nice system. It has a protein skimmer and a UV, both of which I think are important. You would need to remove the components of the trickle filter, as the use of a trickle filter in a marine aquarium is counter productive. 

You just need to add live rock and sand.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

As long as you are shopping, you will also need:

C-Balance :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics. This is the best option on this site that is available. I normally use Kent Marine Super Buffer DKH with Kent Marine Calcium Chloride, but this site does not offer the Super Buffer DKH product. The link I have provided is the next best option I see.

Salifert Calcium Test Kit :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.
Red Sea :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.
Natures Ocean Live Aragonite Reef Sand 20lbs (9.072kg) :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.
Instant Ocean Hydrometer :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.
Hydor Koralia Nano Reef Circulation Pump :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics. (not required for fish only, but would be required if you want to keep any corals in this tank.)
Hydor Koralia Nano Reef Circulation Pump :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics. (this is a good price, but look around first. You may find a dry rock supplier that delivers to the UK)


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay how do you tanke out the trickle filter and what stock would that be albe to hold


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

do you think that this will be any use to me
Red Sea Max Starter Kit :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> do you think that this will be any use to me
> Red Sea Max Starter Kit :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.


NitroBac is not something I recommend. Nor is a pH buffer. This is the problem with kits, they try to make it easy for "everybody" but they don't do a very good job of making sure the basic needs are met correctly.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay its quite expensive i am currently tryin to find a 120 litre tank i think that is about 3o gallons wat could i stock in there


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The list I gave would be about the same. There are a lot of different options. I just gave you a stocking list for a 38 so that you could get a mental picture of what the tank would look like, in terms of fish numbers. 

Plus, you could add inverts. A Coral Banded Shrimp, a few Hermit Crabs, and a few Snails will go a long way to adding life that you will enjoy watching.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay wat size wood i need for a bicolor angelfish


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> okay wat size wood i need for a bicolor angelfish


29 gallon minimum, assuming you have considerable live rock. This fish will generally not survive in a tank without live rock.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay thanks for all your help im still looking for a tank big enough for the bicolor as they are really really nice looking fish


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> okay thanks for all your help im still looking for a tank big enough for the bicolor as they are really really nice looking fish


The Bicolor Angel is one of my favorites. Just realize going in that this is not an easy fish to keep. If at all possible, request that your LFS order a species from Australia or Fiji. They ship better and are generally safer investments. 

The problem with this fish is almost 100% shipping and acclimation. If you can get past the first 60 days, then you have a hardy species. For this reason, I would highly recommend a long quarantine process, a minimum of 4 weeks. Also, ensure that 3 or 4 daily feedings are available, including an algae clip for grazing during the day when you are not home. 

Hopefully this is enough of a warning. Just don't let your enjoyment of this hobby depend on your ability to be successful with a Bicolor, because odds are better than not that you will have a difficult time finding an acceptable species to purchase, and you may very well have 1 or 2 die in Q before you are successful. Keep this in mind when you consider the cost. Although they are not overly expensive, when you factor in risk this is not an inexpensive fish.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay i think i will give it a miss for the time being wat is a quarantine tank and wat does it do and do i need to set one up????


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

£200. Is that for the tank itself or all in?

It cost me around £200 to get my Rekord 60 ready for inhabitants and that's excluding the lighting!

The thing that doesn't quite come across when talking to our american pals is the expense of live rock in this country. It's astronomically pricey, so thats something to bare in mind on the forum.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

the £200 is for the tanko only and did you use a juwel rekord for a marine tank if so how did you do it


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

i have found this aquarium and stand thell me what you think

tank
RED SEA MAX 130 CABINET BLACK - CheapPetProducts.Net

stand
RED SEA MAX 130 CABINET BLACK - CheapPetProducts.Net

or there is this one tell me which one you think is better


Betta Lifespace Nano Reef Aquarium :: Marine :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

right i have decided on the tank and its the betta lifespace nano reef aquarium.but i have another question pasfur sed that i would have to take out the trickle filter can ayone tell me why and how to do it


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> right i have decided on the tank and its the betta lifespace nano reef aquarium.but i have another question pasfur sed that i would have to take out the trickle filter can ayone tell me why and how to do it


This is an odd question. I can't quite gets my arms around what information you are looking for, which makes me think perhaps we are getting lost in vocabulary.

The "trickle filter" is the part of the filtration system where water flows over or into the biological media, most likely a sponge or other porous material. You just need to remove it.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

okay how do i do that


----------

